# Extrem schlechte Performance



## PTY (4. September 2008)

Also, wie in meinem Thread bereits angekündigt, habe ich mir nun eine GTX260 geholt. Neuere Spiele gehen ab wie sonst was (z.B. Crysis, Drakensang). Aber ich habe immer noch das gleiche Problem in WoW, das z.B. die Framerate in Shattrath extrem in die Knie geht. Wie kann es sein, das der Prozessor nur zu 70% belastet ist, die Grafikkarte sich zu Tode langweilt (der Lüfter dreht noch nicht mal hoch) und ich trotzdem nur 18fps hab?

Habe ich irgendwas übersehen?

Mein System:
AMD Athlon X2 4800+ (Sockel 939)
2 GB RAM
GeForce GTX260 mit 896 MB
Windows XP (SP3)

Alles uptodate, was Treiber und ServicePacks angeht. Keine Firewall (außer die Hardware-Firewall in meiner FritzBox) und mein Virenscanner schließt den WoW Ordner "data" vom Scanning aus.

Wo ist da jetzt bitte noch der verdammte Flaschenhals? Hat möglicherweise die Performance vom Blizzard-Server auch Einfluss auf die FPS? Denn wenn viele Spieler da sind, geht die Framerate runter. So ab ca. 15 Spieler fängts an, daß die Framerate von 60fps auf 54fps runter geht. Je mehr Spieler dazu kommen, desto weniger FPS. Dabei ist es egal, ob die Spieler im Sichtfeld sind oder nicht.

Kann doch nicht sein, das Crysis mit 60fps konstant durchläuft und in nem Oldskool-Game wie WoW meine Kiste abkackt. Ich hab auch schon die config.wtf einmal komplett resettet. Keine Besserung.

Irgend jemand eine Idee? Sollte ich vielleicht doch auch ein Prozessor-Update in Betracht ziehen, obwohl dieser noch nicht mal maximal belastet ist und ich in RAIDs auch problemlos frapsen kann?


----------



## claet (4. September 2008)

Also in deinem System gibts definitiv keinen Flaschenhals.
Auch wenn ich kein Fan von der Karte bin, Leistung bringt die definitiv genug! xD

Haste mal alle Add-Ons ausgemacht?
Am besten lass mal die repair.exe durchlaufen oder ziehe gar eine Neuinstallation in Betracht!

WoW verhält sich da ein wenig wie Windows, je länger man es hat, desto langsamer wird es ..
Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, hast du nur die config.wtf gelöscht, lösch (am besten erst backup ziehen)
mal den ganzen WTF Ordner.

Ein Versuch isses wert!


----------



## PTY (4. September 2008)

WoW wird mit der Zeit deshalb langsamer, weil nach vielen Patches die WoW-Dateien stark fragmentiert sind. Zumindest was das Laden angeht. Das ist aber definitiv nicht die Ursache, da der WoW Ordner "data" bei mir in einer separaten Partition installiert ist, die von mir nach jedem Patch defragmentiert wird.

AddOns deaktivieren brachte keine Besserung. Ebenso nicht das Löschen des gesamten WTF-Ordners oder die repair.exe.

Neuinstallation macht für mich irgendwie ja auch keinen Sinn, da ja wie schon erwähnt, andere Spiele problemlos mit max. Performance laufen. Es sollte also eigentlich nicht am Windows-System liegen.


----------



## Noxiel (4. September 2008)

Dann ist der Fall klar, du hast eine sognannte Montagssoftware. Solche Fälle kann man in allen Teilbereichen des Lebens wiederfinden. Bei Autos, Fernsehern, Radios und eben auch Rechnern.

Nachdem du ja alle Möglichkeiten abgegrast hast, fällt mir zumindest nichts mehr ein, was limitierend auf die FPS wirken könnte.


----------



## blubmuh (4. September 2008)

1. dein prozessor ist für die graka viel zu low
2. 4gig ram iss besser 
3. wenn du eine g15 hättest würdest du sehen das bei dem lahmen prozessor und den 2 gig ram beides fast 100 prozent erreichen werden.
4. strom beachten.. also netzteil für die graka.
5. iss klar in sh.. jede figur mus in den speicher geladen werden, und da in sh meist viele läute sind - dauert das

also nich ne teure neue graka kaufn, sondern ersma am prozessor arbeiten..
empfehle dir den günstigen E8400.. kein quad bitte da musste vista ruff machen damit die ram überhaupt laufen und 64bit fürn 4kern.. also lasst es bringt nix


----------



## Helltree (4. September 2008)

blubmuh schrieb:


> 1. dein prozessor ist für die graka viel zu low
> 2. 4gig ram iss besser
> 3. wenn du eine g15 hättest würdest du sehen das bei dem lahmen prozessor und den 2 gig ram beides fast 100 prozent erreichen werden.
> 4. strom beachten.. also netzteil für die graka.
> ...




1. Der Prozessor ist zumindest in WoW in deinem System der Flaschenhals, rechtfertigt aber keineswegs nur 18 fps in Shat.
2. ja und 8 sind noch besser.... wasn das für eine tolle Antwort... -> 2 sind für WoW völlig ausreichend (zumindest mit WinXP)
3. ja ich hab ne G15
4. ja WoW fordert die "Graka" auch mehr als Crysis, is klaro
5. same/ "Speicher"

Ansonsten stimmts, dass WoW sehr prozessorlastig ist und deine neue Grafikkarte nicht ausgelastet wird. (In WoW) 
Und das man für einen Quadcore Vista 64bit braucht halte ich für ein Gerücht, da kann ich mich aber auch durchaus irren...



Zu deinem Problem:
Ich hätte spontan auch auf Addons getippt. 
Wie wäre es mit einer WoW und net Betriebssystem Neuinstallation? Vielleicht bringts ja was...?


----------



## PTY (4. September 2008)

blubmuh schrieb:


> 1. dein prozessor ist für die graka viel zu low
> 2. 4gig ram iss besser
> 3. wenn du eine g15 hättest würdest du sehen das bei dem lahmen prozessor und den 2 gig ram beides fast 100 prozent erreichen werden.
> 4. strom beachten.. also netzteil für die graka.
> ...


1. Wenn der Prozessor nur 70% belastet ist, kann er ja wohl schlecht zu low sein (ich kann in RAIDs mit Fraps problemlos aufnehmen, was ja zusätzlich auch enorm prozessorlastig ist)
2. Was bringen 4 Gig, wenn WoW noch nichtmal die 2 Gig belegt?
3. seh ich auch ohne G15 das bei WoW der Prozessor 70% Auslastung hat und 860 MB RAM verbraucht
4. Strom ist kein Problem (Enermax mit 2 separaten PCI-Strom-Anschlüssen, 500W)
5. Dann müsste die FPS ja wieder hoch gehen, wenn er damit fertig ist, oder?



Helltree schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einer WoW und net Betriebssystem Neuinstallation? Vielleicht bringts ja was...?


Wenn die repair.exe nix findet, warum sollte man dann neu installieren müssen? Die Dateien entsprechen nach einem erfolgreichem Druchlauf mit der repair.exe genau den erwarteten Dateien. Eine Neuinstalltion würde genau die gleichen Dateien nocheinmal auf die Festplatte braten, was reine Zeitverschwendung ist.



blubmuh schrieb:


> 4. strom beachten.. also netzteil für die graka.





Helltree schrieb:


> 4. ja WoW fordert die "Graka" auch mehr als Crysis, is klaro


@blubmuh: Wie soll WoW bitte die Grafikkarte mehr fordern als Crysis? Texturen sind bei weitem nicht so hoch aufgelöst wie bei Crysis ... und die Polygon-Anzahl liegt bei Crysis auch deutlich höher als bei WoW. Von den Spezial-Effekten mal ganz zu schweigen (Shader).

Also fassen wir zusammen:
- Prozessor nicht voll ausgelastet
- Speicher über die Hälfte noch frei
- Grafikkarte kaum belastet
- WoW-Dateien OK
- Windows-System OK

Tja, ich sehe da kein Konfigurationsproblem und habe trotzdem diese miese Performance. Gibt es vielleicht noch irgendeine Einstellung, wie man WoW mehr Speicher zuweisen kann?


----------



## claet (4. September 2008)

die daten entsprechen dem, was die repair.exe erwartet. aber zusätzliche daten, die sich vllt gegenseitig blockieren (addons) oder sonstwas machen untersucht das tool natürlich nich..

dass ich eine wow neuinstallation und keine os neuinstallation meinte ist eigentlich klar dachte ich ..

also dein defrag argument schließt nicht aus, dass add-ons die fps runter ziehen können.
ich habs bei nem kumpel selber erlebt, er hatte drastischen fps verlust mit der zeit..
nach einer neu-installation sah es wieder aus wie zu beginn seiner "WoW-karriere"
ob du das glaubst oder nicht, es war so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn dus nich probieren willst, dann lass es halt. du hast nach meinungen und tipps gefragt, das wäre mein tipp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helltree (4. September 2008)

PTY schrieb:


> Wie soll WoW bitte die Grafikkarte mehr fordern als Crysis? Texturen sind bei weitem nicht so hoch aufgelöst wie bei Crysis ... und die Polygon-Anzahl liegt bei Crysis auch deutlich höher als bei WoW. Von den Spezial-Effekten mal ganz zu schweigen (Shader).



Das war Ironie meinerseits, natürlich fordert Crysis die Graka mehr als WoW.

//edit: zu addons die die Fps runterziehen: also Titan Panel klaut meiner Erfahrung nach bis zu 10 fps. Wer weiß welche Addons das auch machen...


----------



## Pc-freak (4. September 2008)

Oder noch besser Spielt doch einfach ohne addons! ^^


----------



## PTY (4. September 2008)

Ähm, ok ... wie schon weiter oben beschrieben: auch ohne AddOns verbessert sich die Performance nicht ...



> also dein defrag argument schließt nicht aus, dass add-ons die fps runter ziehen können.
> ich habs bei nem kumpel selber erlebt, er hatte drastischen fps verlust mit der zeit..
> nach einer neu-installation sah es wieder aus wie zu beginn seiner "WoW-karriere"



Dafür muss man aber nicht neu installieren, sondern einfach den Ordner Cache, Interface/AddOns und WTF löschen/umbenennen ... eine Neuinstallation bringt in 99% der Fälle nichts (ok, bei Windows sind es nur 90% ^^), wenn die Dateien alle in Ordnung sind und zu 100% dem der Originalinstallation entsprechen.


----------



## Pc-freak (4. September 2008)

hast du bei wow unter der Grafik Vertikale synchronisierung an?


----------



## PTY (4. September 2008)

Jo, weil ich einen TFT habe und die Grafik "glatter" aussieht, wenn die FPS auf 60 limitiert und mit dem TFT synchronisiert sind. Die Option ist aber bereits im Grafiktreiber aktiviert, also arbeiten alle Spiele bei mir mit VSYNC.


----------



## claet (4. September 2008)

PTY schrieb:


> Dafür muss man aber nicht neu installieren, sondern einfach den Ordner Cache, Interface/AddOns und WTF löschen/umbenennen ... eine Neuinstallation bringt in 99% der Fälle nichts (ok, bei Windows sind es nur 90% ^^), wenn die Dateien alle in Ordnung sind und zu 100% dem der Originalinstallation entsprechen.



das is mir schon klar, deshalb schrieb ich auch, wtf ordner löschen oder gar Neuinstallieren ..

ich find ja 10% sind ein Versuch wert, wenn man alles andere ausgeschlossen hat .. aber bitte, dein ton deutet an, dass du sowieso alles besser weißt. 
ich weiß auch gar nicht wieso du fragst..

also dann mein neuer tipp:
kauf dir ne neue cpu, hätte hier eine für dich parat
Klick
Da würdeste allerdings auch ein neues Board brauchen ..


----------



## PTY (4. September 2008)

claet schrieb:


> das is mir schon klar, deshalb schrieb ich auch, wtf ordner löschen oder gar Neuinstallieren ..
> 
> ich find ja 10% sind ein Versuch wert, wenn man alles andere ausgeschlossen hat .. aber bitte, dein ton deutet an, dass du sowieso alles besser weißt.
> ich weiß auch gar nicht wieso du fragst..
> ...



Es geht überhaupt nicht darum, wer was besser weis, sondern darum, das ich schon alles, was "üblich" ist, ausgeschlossen habe und mir diese "Standard-Tips" folglich dann auch nicht wirklich weiterhelfen. Was die CPU angeht, die kostet alleine mehr als meine beiden derzeitigen Rechner inkl. beider TFT-Bildschirme. Und das nur, um WoW endlich flüssig spielen zu können? Nein danke =)

Also nochmal, es geht darum, warum so ein "altes" Spiel wie WoW auf meiner Kiste rumzickt und "neue" Spiele ohne Probleme laufen. Kein Prozessor-Problem, kein RAM-Problem, keine Graka-Problem, kein System-Problem. Und dafür hätte ich gerne ein plausible Erklärung. 

Gibt es vielleicht Programme, die mit WoW nicht so gut harmonieren und die FPS-Einbrüche verursachen könnten (z.B bestimmte Virenscanner oder bestimmte Windows-Dienste)?


----------



## Pc-freak (4. September 2008)

Glaubs mir wow ist einfach nur Grottig programmiert ich spiel beta (ich weiss es ist nur ne beta^^) aber ja^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein pc
CPU:q6600
RAM:4GB
GrafikFG 8800 GTS 512 OC (G92)
vista 32bit 


mit wow über all 25-30 Fps WTF? ich hoffe dass ändert sich noch^^XD


----------



## jekyll_do (4. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> Glaubs mir wow ist einfach nur Grottig programmiert ich spiel beta (ich weiss es ist nur ne beta^^) aber ja^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Klarer Widerspruch, WoW ist was Perfomance angeht excellent programmiert. Ich habe auch einen q6600, gf 8800 gt und vista 64 und komme nie unter 59,x fps. Ihr habt halt irgend einen limitierenden Faktor in euren Systemen. Der kann allerdings überall sitzen, da ist eine Ferndiagnose sehr schwierig. Manchmal sind zb. die Timings des Arbeitsspeichers falsch, zu schwaches Netzteil, schlechte Lüftung, inkompatibele Treiber etc... Da gibt es hunderte Möglichkeiten.

Lasst mal ein paar Benchmark-Progs durchlaufen, vielleicht findet ihr so den Flaschenhals.


----------



## jekyll_do (4. September 2008)

PTY schrieb:


> So ab ca. 15 Spieler fängts an, daß die Framerate von 60fps auf 54fps runter geht. Je mehr Spieler dazu kommen, desto weniger FPS.



Deutet ganz klar auf eine zu schwache CPU hin. Der x2 4800+ ist halt schon ein paar Jahre alt.


----------



## Pc-freak (4. September 2008)

jekyll_do schrieb:


> Klarer Widerspruch, WoW ist was Perfomance angeht excellent programmiert. Ich habe auch einen q6600, gf 8800 gt und vista 64 und komme nie unter 59,x fps. Ihr habt halt irgend einen limitierenden Faktor in euren Systemen. Der kann allerdings überall sitzen, da ist eine Ferndiagnose sehr schwierig. Manchmal sind zb. die Timings des Arbeitsspeichers falsch, zu schwaches Netzteil, schlechte Lüftung, inkompatibele Treiber etc... Da gibt es hunderte Möglichkeiten.
> 
> Lasst mal ein paar Benchmark-Progs durchlaufen, vielleicht findet ihr so den Flaschenhals.



aha Weisst du was ich spiel hdro neben bei und hab hdro auf ultra Hoch mit DX10 und lauf über wo es keine Gross spiel mege hat und den haub städen mit 50-60 FPS  rumm Und hdro hat besser Grafik also World of framcraft  dass ich e bald nicht mehr spielen werde


----------



## Dagonzo (4. September 2008)

jekyll_do schrieb:


> Deutet ganz klar auf eine zu schwache CPU hin. Der x2 4800+ ist halt schon ein paar Jahre alt.


Der ist völlig ausreichend. Hatte in meinem alten Rechner auch nur ein 4600+ (bis vor 6 Monaten). Da hat sich selbst in 40er Raids nichts verändert. Fakt ist, das wirklich keiner genau sagen kann woran es liegt das die FPS runter gehen. In den meisten Fällen kann nicht mal der Blizzard-Support eine zufriedenstellende Lösung bieten. Selbst auf stärkeren Rechnern, als dem vom TE, gibts es manchmal starke Performance-Einbußen. 
Meine Vermutung ist, das die Server von Blizzard einfach seit einiger Zeit zu stark ausgelastet sind.


----------



## Klos1 (4. September 2008)

blubmuh schrieb:


> 1. dein prozessor ist für die graka viel zu low
> 2. 4gig ram iss besser
> 3. wenn du eine g15 hättest würdest du sehen das bei dem lahmen prozessor und den 2 gig ram beides fast 100 prozent erreichen werden.
> 4. strom beachten.. also netzteil für die graka.
> ...



Anhand deiner Worte erkennt man, daß du nicht die leiserste Ahnung hast. Wieso sollte ein Quad Vista benötigen, damit die Ram erkannt werden? Gehts noch?
Und warum brauch ich 64bit um die vier Kerne auszulasten? Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die ...........

Zum Flaschenhals 4800X2: Diesen Umstand könnte man durchaus simulieren, bei dem Problem vom TE hat das aber definitiv nichts damit zu tun.

Leider fällt mir aber auch spontan nichts dazu ein, was dir helfen könnte. Speicher, CPU als auch Graka sind für Wow jedoch völlig ausreichend.
Da habe ich mit meinem Zweitrechner wesentlich weniger Power und habe trotzdem keine Probs.


----------



## Klos1 (4. September 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Dann ist der Fall klar, du hast eine sognannte Montagssoftware. Solche Fälle kann man in allen Teilbereichen des Lebens wiederfinden. Bei Autos, Fernsehern, Radios und eben auch Rechnern.
> 
> Nachdem du ja alle Möglichkeiten abgegrast hast, fällt mir zumindest nichts mehr ein, was limitierend auf die FPS wirken könnte.



Achja und das möchte ich bitte erklärt haben. Was zum Geier soll eine Montagssoftware sein? Die programmieren doch nicht jedes Spiel einzeln. Der Code ist immer gleich, es gibt keine Abweichungen.
Oder redest du von Hardware?


----------



## Pc-freak (4. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sehr spanender Film ^^ XD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (4. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL


----------



## Gothic_1234 (4. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mega lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (4. September 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Achja und das möchte ich bitte erklärt haben. Was zum Geier soll eine Montagssoftware sein? Die programmieren doch nicht jedes Spiel einzeln. Der Code ist immer gleich, es gibt keine Abweichungen.
> Oder redest du von Hardware?



Also, man spricht von Montagsgeräten im Allgemeinen immer dann, wenn eben diese Gerätschaften wie Autos, Fernseher, Kameras etc pp aus unerfindlichen Gründen kaputt gehen, obwohl man sie erst vor kurzem angeschafft hat. Wenn man also, wie unser TE, keinen ersichtlichen Grund für das nicht funktionieren seines Rechners findet, aber eigentlich alles funktionieren sollte, spricht man von einem Montagsgerät.

Man will damit ausdrücken, dass als das entsprechende Teil verarbeitet wurde, der Monteur mit seinen Gedanken eben noch halb im Wochenende war, als er daran rumgeschraubt hat und es keinen "logischen" Grund für die Fehlfunktion gibt. 

Noch Fragen?


----------



## Knöchi (4. September 2008)

hast du auch dein Bios mal nen update unterzogen?
Treiber für Netzwerkkarte und Proz natürlich auch updaten.
Alles was irgendeinen Treiber hat updaten^^

Würd mich wundern wenns am Proz liegt. 
Hast mal die Grafik runtergestellt?

zu 4 gig Ram bei winXP:
XP verwaltet meineswissens nur 3 Gig.. Alles mehr ist schön, aber sinnfrei.


----------



## Klos1 (4. September 2008)

Kommt drauf an, es gibt auch XP als 64bit. An einem Treiberproblem glaube ich irgendwie kaum. Alles andere scheint ja perfekt zu laufen.
Komisch, daß man im Blizzard-Forum viele findet, die ähnliche Probs haben, obwohl die Hardware da auch passt.


----------



## PTY (5. September 2008)

Knöchi schrieb:


> hast du auch dein Bios mal nen update unterzogen?
> Treiber für Netzwerkkarte und Proz natürlich auch updaten.
> Alles was irgendeinen Treiber hat updaten^^
> 
> ...


Wie schon in meinem ersten Beitrag erwähnt, alles ist topaktuell. Neustes BIOS und neuste Treiber. Warum sollte ich bei einer GTX260 die Grafik runterregeln? Die kauft man sich doch, damit man eben nix mehr runterregeln muss. Ich hatte vorher eine 7600GT drin ... und bei WoW hat sich durch die GTX260 im Vergleich zur 7600GT überhaupt gar nix verändert. Und ja, ich habe bei dem Grafikkartenupdate erst den alten Treiber runtergeschmissen, dann die GTX260 eingebaut und dann den neusten nVidia-Treiber installiert. Ach ja, und Anti-Aliasing ist ebenfalls ausgeschaltet.

Nochmal für die, die behaupten, der Prozessor X2 4800+ sei zu schwach: wenn WoW läuft ist der Prozessor *NICHT* voll ausgelastet. Ebenso nicht der Speicher und auch nicht die Grafikkarte. Aktuelle Spiele laufen 1A. Das Problem besteht *NUR* bei WoW. Heute in BT bei Supremus 13fps ... ich versteh die Welt nicht mehr.


----------



## Einsam (5. September 2008)

ich will jetzt hir nicht alles lesen und werde später hilfe anbieten aber eins muss ich jetzt loswerden:
eine cpu muss nicht auf 100% auslastung sein um 100% ausgelastet zu sein.... um das neher zu erleutern ist mir aber die zeit zu knapp...
 und soviel dazu:
wen die cpu (wie bei wow der fall) viele kleine rechenaufgaben bekommt... datei xy aus der archiv datei laden und an position xy im speicher erstellen dan ist der flaschenhalss nicht die cpu selbst sondern der fsb bzw einer der front site bus,e ...


----------



## Noxiel (5. September 2008)

@Einsam

Dann können wir das Problem aber auch ausschließen. Der AMD besitzt keinen FSB.


----------



## Einsam (5. September 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> @Einsam
> 
> Dann können wir das Problem aber auch ausschließen. Der AMD besitzt keinen FSB.


mit irgent einer technick gelangen über strom impulse daten von a nach b... bei amd heist es nur anders ^^

nun mal zur problem behebung:
versuch mal nacheinander die deteils runter zu schrauben. angefangen mit den schaten und weiter bis zur sichtweite.(das könnte mir helfen zu erfahren wobei der pc probleme hat)
was noch helfen könnte währe testweise wow im fenstermodus maximiert auszuführen da der rechner in dieser form nur har genau die bilder berechnet die die widerholfrequenz des monitors sind.

weitere infos folgen.

edit meint das ich meinen google fund auch hir rein schreiben sollte :
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html;j...41957&sid=3


> Hi !
> 
> Was du mal probieren kannst, ist im openGL-Modus zu starten, hab's selber noch nie ausprobiert, soll aber laut diversen Foren bei manchen Problemen schonmal helfen :
> 
> ...



edit 2: ich hab mir jetzt wirklich den kopf zerbrochen und komme zum schluss das entweder zuviele daten die runde sausen müssen (von hd zur cpu nach ram zur gpu...usw) oder ein problem mit hard oder software kompatibilität da liegt. was man nocht testen könnte ist wow mit "World of Warcraft\wow.exe -nosound" ohne sound zu starten.


----------



## PTY (5. September 2008)

Mit -opengl und -nosound keine Änderung. Hab mal einen Speicherbenchmark laufen lassen ... der Speicherdurchsatz ist für meinen Prozessor genau im richtigen Bereich. Daher schließe ich ein Problem bei der Hardware erstmal aus. Zumal ja wie schon erwähnt andere Spiele ohne Probleme laufen.



> eine cpu muss nicht auf 100% auslastung sein um 100% ausgelastet zu sein.... um das neher zu erleutern ist mir aber die zeit zu knapp...


Wenn die CPU wirklich voll ausgelastet wäre, auch wenn die Anzeige nicht auf 100% steht, wieso sind dann noch Resourcen frei, um mit Fraps Ingame-Videos aufzunehmen?

Ok, ich werde jetzt wohl oder übel doch ein Prozessor-Update in Betracht ziehen:

- Intel® Core 2 Duo E8400
- Asus P5N-E SLI
- GeIL DIMM 2 GB DDR2-800 Kit
- GeIL DIMM 1 GB DDR2-800 Kit
- Scythe Shuriken
- 2x Samsung HD642JJ 640 GB im RAID0-Verbund
- Die Asus ENGTX260/HTDP hab ich ja schon

Was haltet ihr von dieser Zusammenstellung? Sollte für WoW doch reichen, oder? Zumal dann auch eine komplette WindowsXP-Neuinstallation anstehen würde.


----------



## Einsam (5. September 2008)

um gottes willen bitte nicht .... der fehler kann ein kanz normaler driver problem sein!
aber mal ne andere frage auf was für nen fsb leuft dein ram ?
es könnte nehmlich leicht sein das einen flaschenhals bei der geschwindikeit der datenübertragung hast

teste mal mit Dr. Hardware 2008 ob deine hardware so läuft wie sie soll


----------



## PTY (5. September 2008)

Hab schon alles mit EVEREST durchgecheckt: es ist alles so, wie es sein soll. Das gleiche hat mir jetzt auch dein Dr.Hardware bestätigt. Wie gesagt, das Problem ist nur bei WoW ... alles andere läuft top. Von daher schließe ich eine Hardware-Problem bzw. ein Treiber-Problem aus.

Mein RAM läuft mit 200 Mhz im Dual-Channel ...


----------



## Einsam (5. September 2008)

naja okay sorry aber ferndiagnose ist schwirig....
hoffe das es hinbekommst. ich bin mit meinem latein am ende


----------



## Dagonzo (5. September 2008)

Ich habe hier bereits meine Meinung dazu geschrieben. Ich weis ehrlich gesagt nicht, was ihr da noch rumrätselt. Wie ich schrieb, bekommt man für sowas nicht mal von Blizzard vernünftige Lösungen. Daran werdet ihr mit der Rumraterei auch nichts ändern können.



Pc-freak schrieb:


> sehr spanender Film ^^ XD


Spanend? Was meinst du? Holzspäne, Eisenspäne... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knöchi (5. September 2008)

@dagonzo:
wenns am server liegen sollte, müsste ja theoretisch jeder das Problem haben. 
Nicht nur vereinzelt. Testen kann man das doch auch, einfach mal auf einen anderen
PC einloggen und zoggen. Dann siehste worans liegt! 
Und warum Blizz dazu nix zu sagen hat, naja weils denke ich mal zu 99% an den Usern liegt.

@TE:
Such bitte mal auf der Blizzseite hier ob du was 
zu deinem Router und Netzwerkkarte findest. 

Bei mir war zwar die Latenz beschissen, aber da keiner weiß warum, kannst du nur alles probieren was geht.
Also prüf das bitte mal. Ich musste bei mir in den Netzwerkeinstellungen was umstellen dasses gepasst hat.

good luck


----------



## Klos1 (5. September 2008)

Also ich sag nochmal: Die CPU reicht für Wow locker, daß ist niemals das Problem. Das läuft bei meiner Schwester auf einem
3800+ (Singlecore!) mit Geforce 7900 GTX und 2 Gig Ram butterweich.

Edit: @TE...sag mal, hast du auch schon anderweitige Spiele online versucht?


----------



## Niranda (5. September 2008)

graka is in wow sogut wie egal...
eher cpu, ram, event. HDD - wie schon erwähnt.

Mit SP3 bin ich absolut nicht zu frieden, iwie machts allgemein PCs viel lahmer - meine Meinung, ich nutz es nicht.

Leistungsmäßig sollte es theoretisch nicht liegen - theoretisch!
Meines wissens nach liegts an der kompatibelität der Hardware an sich - untereinander.
Meistens macht der Arbeitsspeicher stress - ab und zu mal die Grafikkarte. Vielleicht auch eine Karte im PCI Slot.

Beschreib mal dein System unter folgenden Punkten:
- Arbeitsspeicher: Hersteller / welche Module / welche Settings
- Mainboard: Hersteller / BIOS Version
- Grafikkarte: Hersteller / BIOS Version
- Netzteil: wieviel Leistung
- Sonstiges: Was für weitere PCI-Karten hast du installiert? (Lan? Soundkarte? usw...)

Was man vorab machen kann:
- Wärmeentwicklung beobachten, besonders bei CPU und Ram (und Netzteil? o.O)
- Alle PCI Karten raus (sofern installiert)
- Arbeitsspeicher einzelnd betreiben (sprich ein Modul raus) - am besten mal kurz gegen andere austauschen
- Windoof neu installieren - aber mal ohne SP3^^


Mehr fällt mir erstmal nicht ein, is auch schon spät^^
Beschreib bitte dein System näher, dann kann ich mehr sagen.

LG
Nira

PS: Bitte treiberversion mit angeben: Graka, Soundkarte (auch wenn onboard!) - wenn S-ATA den entsprechenden Treiber
PPS: Wärmeentwicklung ist eigentlich quatsch. So wie ich dich versteh 'laggts' von anfang an und nicht erst nach einer gewissen zeit. oder doch?!
PPPS: Wieviele Addons hast du installiert und wie hoch ist dessen Auslastung?


----------



## Todesschleicher (5. September 2008)

Flaschenhals...schonmal an die Festplatte gedacht? Wenn das son 5 Jahre altes Ding ist, ist doch klar dass die ein bischen Probleme hat mit dem was sie tun soll (alleine die Datenmengen die so eine Grafikkarte ausspuckt) da kommt eine Festplatte schonmal ins Stottern...


----------



## Niranda (5. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> (alleine die Datenmengen die so eine Grafikkarte ausspuckt) da kommt eine Festplatte schonmal ins Stottern...



Meinst du wirklich, dass meine HDD abschmiert, weil ich sie mit Datentransfer belaste?
Bei mir 'spuckt' die Grafikkarte den Monitor mit Daten voll - nicht die Festplatte. Kann deine Festplatte Bilder darstellen?^^

Kipp mal 1 Liter Wasser durch einen kleinen Trichter und danach 10 Liter. In beiden Fällen fließt das Wasser mit (fast) der selben geschwindigkeit durch. Ich sage 'fast' darum, weil die dort wirkenden Kräfte noch eine Rolle spielen und Vergleiche sowieso hinken.
Was ich sagen will: Eine Festplatte kann Daten nicht schneller durchsetzen als sie kann. Also eine HDD mit Daten zu "überfluten" ist nicht möglich. Unter Dauerbelastung kann sie an ihre verschleißgrenze stoßen und KANN kaputt gehen - das ist richtig.

Aber ob er nun eine S-ATA II Platte nutzt mit theoretischen 500MBit/s oder eine IDE Platte mit 133 MBit/s... beide geschwindigkeiten reichen vollkommen aus. Letztere kann beim Laden, wenn man ins Spiel eintritt, spührbare wartezeiten verursachen.


----------



## Todesschleicher (5. September 2008)

Meine Festplatte kann alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die ist die Next-Gen-Festplatte...xD

Im Ernst:
Es kann ein Flaschenhals sein...muss es aber nicht


----------



## Dagonzo (6. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Flaschenhals...schonmal an die Festplatte gedacht? Wenn das son 5 Jahre altes Ding ist, ist doch klar dass die ein bischen Probleme hat mit dem was sie tun soll (alleine die Datenmengen die so eine Grafikkarte ausspuckt) da kommt eine Festplatte schonmal ins Stottern...


Also wenn ein Grafikkarte von der Festplatte abhängig wäre, dürfte wohl WoW bei keinem laufen.


----------



## Klos1 (6. September 2008)

Habe in meinem Zweitrechner auch noch eine IDE und keine Probleme mit Wow gehabt. Daran sollte es auch nicht liegen.
Desweiteren schreibt er ja, daß er dieses Problem nur mit Wow hat. Alles andere, sogar Crysis läuft ja angeblich bestens.
Also muss es unmittelbar mit Wow zusammenhängen, bzw. vielleicht mit dem Faktor "Online".

Würde gerne noch wissen, ob andere Spiele online denn gut laufen?


----------



## Einsam (6. September 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Also wenn ein Grafikkarte von der Festplatte abhängig wäre, dürfte wohl WoW bei keinem laufen.


genau ^^
die hd scheffelt nur daten zum ram die die cpu zufor aufbereitet... von da aus gehts dan in den ram der gpu manchmal schmeisst sie die cpu aber gleich in den gpu ram


----------



## PTY (7. September 2008)

Zu anderen Onlinespielen: CS:S läuft ebenfalls ohne Probleme ... alles auf Max, trotzdem durchgehend 60fps. Da hab ich sogar einen wesentlicher besseren Ping als unter WoW (16ms <=> 175ms), was aber wohl eher an der unterschiedlichen Spielerzahl pro Server liegen dürfte.

Die Festplatte hat für WoW eine eigene Partition, die stehts defragmentiert ist (hab ich aber weiter oben schon geschrieben) und zwischen 86-130MB/s schaufelt. Ohne AddOns startet WoW in knapp 5-10 Sekunden. Ich denke nicht, das die Festplatte da den Flaschenhals darstellt, da aktuellere Modelle nur unwesentlich schneller sind. Und auf meinem Notebook mit langsamerer Festplatter, langsamerer GPU und einen Tick schnellerer CPU läuft WoW wesentlich flüssiger, als auf meinem Problem-Rechner. Auf dem Notebook ist dafür allerdings Crysis unspielbar.

Zu der Hardware:
- Asus A8N-E (Sockel 939), nForce4 Ultra Chipsatz
- 2GB RAM PC3200, 200 Mhz Dual-Channel
- Athlon 64 X2 *4600+* (@2.4 Ghz)
- Samsung HD300LJ (300 G
- Creative SB Audigy Platinum SB0090
- GeForce GTX260 auf einem PCI-E x16-Slot
- Enermax ELT400AWT (*400W*)

Zusätzlich ist am IDE-Port noch angeschlossen:
- Samsung SP1614N (160GB, nur für Fraps)
- DVD-Brenner LG GSA-H20L

Zu den Treibern (und zum BIOS):
- Phoenix - AwardBIOS - ASUS A8N-E ACPI BIOS Revision 1013
- nforce 15.17 (Chipsatz)
- ForceWare 177.41 (Grafikkarte)

Die CPU ist also doch kein X2 4800+, sondern nur ein X2 4600+. Und das Netzteil ist nur mit 400W ausgelegt, nicht 500W. Es liefert aber bis zu 360W an +/-12V, die GTX260 zieht aber nur maximal 182W bei Volllast.

Alle Daten wurden mit EVEREST ermittelt. Die dxdiag.exe meldet keine Probleme (außer bei Sound, da nicht zertifizierter Treiber, aber WoW.exe -nosound brachte ja auch keine Besserung). Alle Benchmarks zeigen die Werte, die für mein System entsprechend sind (Speicherdurchsatz, CPU-Score, GPU-Score).


----------



## aseari (7. September 2008)

Vielleicht ist auch das Netzteil zu schwach? So eine GTX260 frisst ganz ordentlich....
Hiernach frisst die GTX 260 unter Volllast 320W. Vielleicht ist dann nicht genug für die anderen Komponenten übrig...

Wobei das eigentlich schwachsinn ist, da WoW so eine Karte nicht auf Volllast bringt....

Edit: Ach vergesst das... vielleicht sollte ich einfach mal n bisschen besser lesen xD


----------



## xTaR (7. September 2008)

Die CPU limitiert hier , keine Frage. Aber so stark auch nicht. 

Irgendwie rätselhaft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

